# Coughing a lot after Dental?



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

As I posted, Queso got her dental yesterday but this morning she was
coughing &hacking up a storm - like she had a hairball but there wasn't 
anything there. I was wondering if that is normal? I'm not sure what they 
do when they clean her teeth - maybe it's okay for her to have a sore 
throat/cough the next day?

My vet's office is closed today which is why I'm posting here instead of
calling them. They're open tomorrow, if she still sounds bad, I'm brining her
back.

Does anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks
Diane


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's normal for her to have a sore throat. Dentals are done under anesthesia so she had a tube down her throat the entire time.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you so much :smheat: 

My husband thought maybe she caught pnemonia and I was
worried about kennel cough.

I'm home from work now and she's not hacking at all
so she must be feeling better.

:wub:


----------



## DenaBear07 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi! I'm a vet tech and just don't want you to worry too much. A lot of dogs will have slightly irritated tracheas after undergoing surgery from having the tube down their throat. Dogs that already had problems with a collapsing trachea will have worse symptoms for a few days after. If the cough doesn't go away within a few days I would call your vet and see whether they think you should come in or not. They may just prescribe you a cough med (to help ease symptoms and/or prevent further irritation) that you can go pick up instead of paying for an appointment fee.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Quincy recently had a dental and the second one since we've had him. The first time I didn't notice any cough to speak of but this time he did. I wasn't concernded when he did it a few times in the evening but during the night he really got going at it. I tried to get him to drink some water to lubricate his throat but he didn't want any, so I took an eye dropper typr syringe and put a few drops into his cheek and that seemed to help. I had to do that a few times during the night but by the next day he was fine..... It is a bit scarey when they really start hacking!!!


----------

